# Updating to 2012 Cruze DIC



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an update to update the 2011 Cruze DIC to the 2012 Cruze DIC?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

+1. That would be awesome


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...not _currently_ possible.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean a software update and not hardware.

Is there a big difference between the 2011 and 2012 DIC?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from what I've heard, it's a _combination_ of (A) DIC display and (B) BCM with different firmware.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

It shows more information at one time. rather than having 8 sperate displays. Trip a, Trip B, avg mpg, avg mph etc...it shows 2-3 at one time.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

It would want to have the 2012 DIC on my 2011 Cruze. My mom's 2008 Cobalt shows more parameters than my 2011 Cruze..

This is what the 2012 DIC looks like:
The Updated Driver Information Center On The 2012 Chevy Cruze | GM Authority


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

This explains why I don't see my trip a and b looking like that. Is there currently a way to do this now or is there an update for the 2011 DIC?


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Well this is interesting. My 2013 has similar info, but also has an ECO mode that shows a trending graph, average for last 25, 50 or 500 miles, etc. I'll have to do the same thing they did and take a pic of each screen. There must be quite a few versions out there. Mine does not have coolant temp however.


----------



## dszeles (Dec 11, 2014)

bump. anyone figure out if this is possible?


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

Any word on this? I just have the basic display in my Cruze. I would love to have the D.I.C.


----------



## Prashant8866 (Aug 30, 2015)

I only have options for fuel, trip and avg.speed, that's it. Can anyone help me find other options?


----------



## ikramrao (Mar 29, 2016)

I have cruze Lt 2013 full option car but I have only 

-Speed, fuel range, average MPG
-Trip info 1 and Trip info 2, which includes:


-Miles traveled
-AVG MPG on this particular tank/reset
-Average MPH on this particular tank/reset
-Current speed (digital)
-Average fuel economy
-Instantaneous fuel economy
-Fuel used

*I need*
-Tire pressure
-Remaining oil life
-Coolant temperature
-Battery voltage
-Units – U.S. vs. Metric


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ikramrao said:


> I have cruze Lt 2013 full option car but I have only
> 
> -Speed, fuel range, average MPG
> -Trip info 1 and Trip info 2, which includes:
> ...


Press and release the menu button
Rotate thumbwheel.


Break out the owners manual or read it online at the chevy website for owners.

Rob


----------



## ikramrao (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Rob 
thanks for your reply, Yes I have checked many times but it's shows only _Speed, fuel range, average MPL etc.._
_its not showing timer, Tyre PSI, Engine Oil, and other thinks _
_I am from Saudi Arabia and it's 13 LT Korean made_


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ikramrao said:


> Hi Rob
> thanks for your reply, Yes I have checked many times but it's shows only _Speed, fuel range, average MPL etc.._
> _its not showing timer, Tyre PSI, Engine Oil, and other thinks _
> _I am from Saudi Arabia and it's 13 LT Korean made_


OK, I'm on the Saudi site........your turn signal/multi function switch looks the same as the U.S. version, so, Does your signal lever have a button on the SIDE marked MENU?.......not to be confused with the reset button at the end.

Rob


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

ikramrao said:


> I have cruze Lt 2013 full option car but I have only
> 
> -Speed, fuel range, average MPG
> -Trip info 1 and Trip info 2, which includes:
> ...


I own a 15 Eco M6, it has everything list there except coolant temperature. I am able to monitor ECT coolant temp using a BT OBDII interface and Torque Pro on my phone. Since I have significant area of the grill blocked I also installed a household digital thermometer with a remote sensor on the radiator return hose.

I will take pictures of the different pages and post later today.

It would interesting to find out how GM stocks the different model years of BCM's, I am willing to bet that the replacement hardware would be backwards compatable, and the MY differences would be managed by the firmware that will have to be programmed or modified to particularize for your car, such as VIN, security codes, TPMS, etc.

if they can load a 2015 software version and configure you 2011 into it it would be great, just imagine how much that would cost.


----------



## ikramrao (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes Rob i have MENU button and I tried many times by pressing this and rotating turn signal/multi function switch but not showing me any thing accept details I rite in above post


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ikramrao said:


> Yes Rob i have MENU button and I tried many times by pressing this and rotating turn signal/multi function switch but not showing me any thing accept details I rite in above post


Have you stopped by a dealer to see if you could try another like car?
Your Cruze may not even have the capability to display but you won't know unless you verify with another car.

Cannot offer more since I am unfamiliar with your version.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In the US and Canada the coolant temperature was removed sometime during the 2012 model year.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ikramrao said:


> Yes Rob i have MENU button and I tried many times by pressing this and rotating turn signal/multi function switch but not showing me any thing accept details I rite in above post


Try pressing the menu button once and then rotating the ring. The menu button should switch "tabs" in the display. But it might be putting you on a blank screen. If you press twice, you'll likely be back on your original tab. (I think the ECO models have 3 tabs.) The stuff you're looking for it all on the other "tab".


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

obermd said:


> In the US and Canada the coolant temperature was removed sometime during the 2012 model year.


I guess the 210 to 230 deg F was scaring too many people., better of being blissfully unaware.


----------



## ikramrao (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi
this is the same car i have
https://youtu.be/DUSMiUpuOU0


Please check he has same menu I have @ 4:46


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ikramrao said:


> Hi
> this is the same car i have
> https://youtu.be/DUSMiUpuOU0
> 
> ...



That's quite a bit different from the US version. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL41LpV0f4g

See around 7:54. Your car may not have the menus you're looking for.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Did anyone ever figure this out?


----------



## CruzeSP (Oct 4, 2017)

brianguy1979 said:


> Did anyone ever figure this out?


I was just browsing and I came across this !
Im out in Turkey . I have a 2013 sport plus ov , only done 10,500 miles. Pictures below .
It has the small screen between the speedo and rev gauge , The chief mechanic told me that it was possible . I'm guessing he knows about the cars systems more than we do . He did also say that trying to add Auto wipers and lights ,was the word before impossible. I'm guessing sombody from Europe is going to have to get hold of the bigger unit and try it . I don't know what will be done about millage correction etc. you could be electronically damaging the system by connecting things that aren't supposed to be there ? again I would like to know .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The DIC seems to only use part of the screen. In the Holden 2011 JH series on uses the full screen, the earlier 2009 - 2011 JG Korean built model uses the similar screen size to his. I don't have all the same displays as the US model, but being metric it is different anyway. No tyre monitor, but if any door or hood/trunk are open a picture shows on the dic with the open item showing. The picture is fairly big. Only the diesel JH model has oil life as well as digital engine temperature in C in the dic. Other to that there is the usual 2 trip meters, instant and whole of life fuel consumption etc. I mostly have my engine temperature on my dic, it runs between 80 and 86C most of the time. My daughter's 1.6T runs at 105C.

View attachment 243938


----------



## CruzeSP (Oct 4, 2017)

It's just a matter of time before sombody tries it .


----------

